# How to fish brackish waters



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got an easy access to oyster lake in Santa Rosa, but I'm not sure how to fish it. Will it contain fresh and salt water fish? I've never fished brackish waters and would love some help.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I fish upper Escambia Bay which is pretty brackish. I'm not familiar with where you will be fishing but if it opens into the bay you can catch saltwater and freshwater fish. Live shrimp or minnows should catch anything. Spook jr is good for Redfish and bass. Mirrolure 17mr for specs. Hope this helps.
Greg


----------



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

This lake is one of the lakes where the tide enters and exits on the surf side. I'm calling it brackish, but it may not be. It's a lake across the street from the beach with a small channel connecting to the surf...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Sounds like a decent place, is the actual name Oyster Lake?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just throw a Zoom fluke on top and a Zoom fluke on a jig head. It will catch everything in there. Plain white or plain black the only colors you need


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Auguy is right on the fluke. I'm familiar with Oyster Lake at Santa Rosa Beach. The dune lakes opened up to the gulf when we had some much rain 2 or 3 weeks ago. Nature in control is the best. Depending on how open it is flounder, specks, and reds will enter the lake on high tide. If the water is running out at night you might be able to stand in the trace and stab a flounder.


----------



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks! The fluke landed me a few bass.


----------

